# Why not have the baby bathed at the hospital?



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

My DD was a homebirth ended up in a hospital transfer and we spend about 18 hours total in the hospital. We refused all standard things, bath, eye crap, all shots, hearing test, etc. But I remember after we got home and bathed her how nice it was to have her clean. This time we are planning on a hospital birth and without a midwife doing home visits this time I think we might end up staying there a full day and a half or so. So I'm wondering, why is it recommend in the natural birth communities to avoid having the hospital bathe the baby. I did see a video in my bradley class two years ago of nurse being less then gentle with the baby during the bath but I assume it's not that common for them to be rough. I just think it might be nice to have him all cleaned up once we've had hours of bonding and nursing.

So are you for or against the hospital bath and why?

Thanks


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

It is my understanding that the amniotic fluid/vernix is a protective coating against microbes, etc. I'd think it was especially important in a hospital environment! The infectious possibilities are so real...

Even at home, DD was clean from birth. We wiped her down at 3 days old with a damp cloth...I think she was three weeks when she had her first "real" bath. I bathed her very rarely those first four months.


----------



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the reason I liked her being clean so much was because I had an episiotomy and her head was crusted with blood, although that can be cleaned up with a wash clothe. She also smelled pretty funny from the fluid. All I smelled for my 44 hour labor was my fluid gushing and it was nice when she no longer smelled like that.

The infection risk is something I've never thought of though, it's a good point!


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

if I were going to bathe the baby right away I would rub the vernix into their skin first, so they get to keep all the moisturizing properties (it helps keep that dry baby rash away), and then I'd bathe very lightly, and insist on doing it myself. Don't assume the nurses will be nice, they have scrub brushes for the head and often are not gentle at all. You can ask for a bowl of warm water and cloths and do it yourself in your bed though, or have your partner do it.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

It's interesting that you say that because the smell is supposed to really help with bonding. I've just spent a week sniffing my hb'd baby's head and going "this is definitely MY baby!"

I think the hospital bath is more often than not rough. And like others said, it's not good for their skin. Even if they were to use just water; and most of the time they're using the common chemically baby bathing products which are most definitely not good for their skin.


----------



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

I've never heard that the smell can help with bonding. I remember thinking how bad she smelled and a little twinge of sadness when the smell was gone but mostly happy to have her clean. It might very well be that because my water broke at the start of my labor and I have a very hard 44 hour labor and hard delivery that the smell was not great for me. I figured we would decline the bath anyway, but it is really helpful to have some good reasons for doing it. And these are all good reasons! Thanks!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ds was bathed maybe 6 hrs after birth at a freestanding birth center, but it was a light water sponge bath, nothing more. He still had plenty of goo on him lol.


----------



## PookieMom (Jan 16, 2007)

Our first was born in our local hospital by c/s and she was bathed while I was recovering. DH video taped it and the nurse was so gentle and kind, and she wasn't shivering or anything. She actually seemed to almost enjoy it! Everyone was smiling and laughing in the video, and I regretted not being there for that.

So.....when my son was born vbac in a big hospital (20 something babies born on my floor that night) I made them wheel me to the nursery to see his first bath. It was awful!!! The were rough and he shivered and cried and I guess in the long run it helped with bonding because once I had him back in my arms I wouldn't let him go for nothing. I had to protect him from these people who did not see him as a baby but a toxic hazard to be decontaminated.

This time? I haven't decided, and probably won't till the baby is here, honestly. But if for some reason we have to go to the hospital, I don't think I will let the baby be bathed.

A plus side I've heard is that if you don't want your baby bathed in the hospital they put a "toxic" sign on their little bassinet thing in the room and the majority of nurses won't touch them.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PookieMom* 
A plus side I've heard is that if you don't want your baby bathed in the hospital they put a "toxic" sign on their little bassinet thing in the room and the majority of nurses won't touch them.

















: That's hilarious!! I'll have to ask about that when I take a tour of the next hospital and I'll call the other one to ask about that







I'd love to have a "toxic" sign on my baby!! And it would be going home with me too









At the hospital that I did already tour they mentioned that if I wanted to I could give baby her first bath. I think most mothers/fathers don't know that that's even an option.

I will not be having her bathed if I am at the hospital & will be rubbing the vernix in. If I decdide later to bathe her I'll ask for a bowl of warm water and a wash cloth & do it myslef.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here you go:

Quote:

Antimicrobial Properties of Amniotic Fluid and Vernix Caseosa Are Similar to Those Found in Breastmilk

Akinbi, H. T., Narendran, V., Pass, A. K., Markart, P., & Hoath, S. B. (2004). Host defense proteins in vernix caseosa and amniotic fluid. American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology, 191 (6), 2090-2096. [Abstract]

Summary: In this study, researchers analyzed samples of amniotic fluid and vernix caseosa (vernix) from healthy, term gestations to determine the immune properties of these substances. Participants were pregnant women admitted for elective cesarean section after 37 weeks gestation with no prior labor and no signs of chorioamnionitis (intrauterine infection). Women with a history of prenatal fever or premature rupture of membranes, or who received steroids prenatally or antibiotics during delivery were excluded, as were women whose babies passed meconium in utero, had congenital malformations, or required prolonged resuscitation after birth. Amniotic fluid was obtained by amniocentesis to determine fetal lung maturity prior to elective delivery. Vernix was gently scraped from the newborn's skin with a sterile implement immediately following delivery. There were 10 samples of amniotic fluid and 25 samples of vernix obtained.

Tests (Western analysis and immunochemistry) revealed that lysozyme, lactoferrin, human neutrophil peptides 1-3 and secretory leukocyte protease inhibitor were present in the amniotic fluid samples and in organized granules embedded in the vernix samples. These immune substances were tested using antimicrobial growth inhibition assays and found to be effective in inhibiting the growth of common perinatal pathogens, including group B Streptococcus, K pneumoniae, L monocytogenes, C albicans, and E coli.

The authors point out that the innate immune proteins found in vernix and amniotic fluid are similar to those found in breast milk. As the baby prepares for extrauterine life, pulmonary surfactant (a substance produced by the maturing fetal lungs) increases in the amniotic fluid, resulting in the detachment of vernix from the skin. The vernix mixes with the amniotic fluid and is swallowed by the growing fetus. Given the antimicrobial properties of this mixture, the authors conclude that there is therefore "considerable functional and structural synergism between the prenatal biology of vernix caseosa and the postnatal biology of breast milk." They also suggest that better understanding of these innate host defenses may prove useful in preventing and treating intrauterine infection.
Significance for Normal Birth: It is well understood that routine artificial rupture of membranes increases the likelihood of intrauterine infection because it eliminates the physical barrier (the amniotic sac) between the baby and the mother's vaginal flora. This study suggests an additional mechanism for the prevention of infection when the membranes remain intact: a baby that is bathed in amniotic fluid benefits from antimicrobial proteins that are found in the fluid and in vernix caseosa.

The results of this study also call into question the routine use of some newborn procedures. Early bathing of the baby removes vernix, which contains antimicrobial proteins that are active against group B streptococcus and E. coli. Delaying the bath and keeping the newborn together with his or her mother until breastfeeding is established may prevent some cases of devastating infections caused by these bacteria. The fact that preterm babies tend to have more vernix than babies born at or after 40 weeks might mean that healthy, stable preterm babies derive even greater benefit from staying with their mothers during the immediate newborn period.

Finally, this study illustrates how the normal physiology of pregnancy and fetal development is part of a continuum that extends beyond birth to the newborn period. The immunologic similarities between amniotic fluid, vernix and breast milk provide further evidence that successful initiation of breastfeeding is a critical part of the process of normal birth."


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm planning a homebirth and had one with dd, so it's a non-issue for me but as a doula, I advise my clients to wait on the bath if they want to have their baby with them for bonding and breastfeeding after birth. Fact is, if you allow the staff to take the baby to bathe him/her soon after the birth, you may not see your baby again for a while - I have seen it happen more than once that baby is bathed and then placed under a lamp because baby's temperature dropped or must be 'regulated', blah blah blah. The other reasons have been mentioned - vernix is beneficial, they use chemical washes and are not gentle, I would like the honor of giving my baby the first bath, staff will always handle your baby with gloves if they know he/she has not been bathed, further protecting baby from exposure to who-knows-what...etc.

I honestly can't imagine strangers holding, much less bathing my newborn. Not happening.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PookieMom* 

A plus side I've heard is that if you don't want your baby bathed in the hospital they put a "toxic" sign on their little bassinet thing in the room and the majority of nurses won't touch them.









we saved the little "unbathed" sign from dd's bassinette. it's a heart with red hands in the middle. it's actually really beautiful.

i had an unplanned hospital cesarean birth. we chose to bathe our baby ourselves in our room once i was able to stand. regardless of all the physical health benefits of waiting to bathe, i simply wanted dh and i to be as intimately involved in our child's firsts as possible.


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbanmama* 
I'm planning a homebirth and had one with dd, so it's a non-issue for me but as a doula, I advise my clients to wait on the bath if they want to have their baby with them for bonding and breastfeeding after birth. Fact is, if you allow the staff to take the baby to bathe him/her soon after the birth, you may not see your baby again for a while - I have seen it happen more than once that baby is bathed and then placed under a lamp because baby's temperature dropped or must be 'regulated', blah blah blah. The other reasons have been mentioned - vernix is beneficial, they use chemical washes and are not gentle, I would like the honor of giving my baby the first bath, staff will always handle your baby with gloves if they know he/she has not been bathed, further protecting baby from exposure to who-knows-what...etc.

I honestly can't imagine strangers holding, much less bathing my newborn. Not happening.









:

At a birth I just attended, mom had a csect and the nurses were really taking their time getting baby back to mom in recovery. I stayed down at the nursery window watching, as soon as I saw them setting up for the bath I ran down to the room and told dad to get down there and tell them not to bathe the baby. The nurse was a little annoyed and questioned him (kind of funny cause I hadn't had time to explain it to him, so I think he just said, "because I said so", good enough reason for me). Anyway baby was with mom within 10 min. I am sure if they had bathed the baby it would have been another hour before mom and baby were together.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a hospital waterbirth and DS was covered in vernix. We rubbed it into his skin and I rubbed it into my hands, it is actually very moisturizing and as others have said it has antimicrobial properties. We specifically requested that any bathing would be done by us and the nurses were happy to oblige, in fact most wished that parents would be involved in this part of bonding with their baby. He did not have the typical first bath, but DH and I were given a little tub of warm water and washcloths and we held him and wiped him down with the cloths. With this baby I probably won't do the warm wash-cloth wipe down so soon after birth because it really wasn't necessary for DS.


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

wow, hearing about all this is so weird to me, as I've had 2 hospital births (1 C section, 1 VBAC) in Australia, and neither time were the baths of any concern or issue.

DD1 was not bathed until day 4 before we left hospital (and we requested it, just so they could help us, being so new we were really uncertain!) and we did it ourselves. DD2 was at a different hospital, where policy was that they had to be bathed before going to the post-natal ward from the delivery room to remove any obvious blood from them. We didn't move there until 12 hours after she was born, and they bathed her then, again giving us the option to do it ourselves. All we did was lightly clean her head (but didn't even use a cloth and certainly no "scrubbing") and dunk her in the water for a minute.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbanmama* 
Fact is, if you allow the staff to take the baby to bathe him/her soon after the birth, you may not see your baby again for a while - I have seen it happen more than once that baby is bathed and then placed under a lamp because baby's temperature dropped or must be 'regulated', blah blah blah.









:







:

I have seen babies kept in the nursery under the warmer for HOURS because of the temp drop caused by the bath. Makes me heartsick.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I had DD in the hospital. She was bathed by a very nice, gentle nurse. Next baby I'll refuse the bath here's why.

1. It took forever. She was bathed right in the room with me while I was being stitched up (small tear) nd they were getting me an ice pack and I was drinking a bottle of apple juice. And I was sitting there watching and all I wanted was my baby back. I kept hinting that I wanted her back and was basically politely ignored. I should have been more forceful. The nurse spent a long time picking vernix out of dd's hair. I was like "I don't care if all the vernix is gone." I realize now that she needed to get it all off so dd wouldn't be considered "toxic"









2. DD has really dry skin (inherited from me) She was covered in vernix and I wish we could have rubbed it in rather than washing it off with that Johnson's crap that is so drying that I don't use it now.

3. I want to be the one to give my new baby her 1st bath.


----------



## ee_lime (Apr 14, 2007)

my ds was born in the hospital and was bathed about 40 minutes after birth....i didn't even get a chance to nurse him or hold him beforehand (other than the few seconds he laid on stomach.)








my dd was born at home so she was not bathed, and i thought her smell was wonderful, and i truly believe it made a huge difference in our first week together.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I think its all been said but basically that stuff all over their skin when they come out is pretty good for it and best not washed off! DS was not bathed until he was 2 weeks old. It was nice for _me_ to have him clean, but it was nice for _my sons skin_ to be left alone. I just waited for his cord to fall off to bath him.
We will do the same with our next!


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

If I were to have another hospital birth, I wouldn't have my baby bathed because that's an excuse for them to keep him away from me for God knows how long and do all kinds of stuff to him. I didn't want any of the standard newborn stuff done to DS1 and they did it anyway, and I had to ask a nurse to bring him to me after they'd kept him for over four hours after the birth.

We didn't bathe DS2, who was a homebirth, for about a week. He was postdates so he didn't have any vernix. He didn't smell too great right after the birth - kind of meaty, like the placenta - but after a few days he had a nice "new baby" smell, and I delayed bathing as long as I could to keep that smell since I liked it so much.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

What happens in a waterbirth - does the vernix rinse off in the water, or does it stay on until deliberately "washed"?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina pooped all over both of us shortly after coming out and had no vernix, so she got a bath in the L&D room. The nurse brought in a tub with warm water.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
What happens in a waterbirth - does the vernix rinse off in the water, or does it stay on until deliberately "washed"?

Its waxy - so I think most of it wouldnt come off by just being born in the water.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Its waxy - so I think most of it wouldnt come off by just being born in the water.









:

It's basically like shortening that you use to cook with. I would assume like shortening that the vernix would also help keep baby warm. Thans to a science experiment in 2nd grade, covering your hand in shortening and the sticking it in ice cold water is kind of like how a whale's blubber keeps them warm.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetpea* 







:







:

I have seen babies kept in the nursery under the warmer for HOURS because of the temp drop caused by the bath. Makes me heartsick.

I worked L&D as an RN and I would always return the baby asap to the mom. I once got written up because I was being "careless to the health of the baby" because I suggested the mom breast feed right away after I gave her the baby so she could warm him up. Yep, got written up, did not get my raise, and it was in my permanent record.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

When DD was born (I had a CS), they didn't bathe her until we got up to my postpartum room. The nurse gave her a gentle going over in plain water then bundled her up and handed her straight to me to hold.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter was just set on my belly and wiped down with a warm cloth there while she was on me. I don't think I'd like having her taken away for a bath. They said they kept her on me to regulate her temperature and that newborns don't need full baths anyway. It's funny how different hospitals can be so different.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

At the birth clinic in France the policy was no baths until day 2.

The reasons were: worry about temp drop, vernix protects skin, and the smell of the vernix is very comforting to the baby, as it is familiar from the womb. For this reason, we were also discouraged from using the little baby mittens-- so that DS could get his hands to his face and smell the familiar smell.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

colonization with hospital bacteria- how clean can they get a baby bath tub in the hospital? what is the baseline flora there? what is the type of soap are they plan to use? is it safe? how long are you going to wait to get your baby back, will the baby fall asleep in the mean time so not only cool off from being wet and in drafty air but also miss that first early awake time and the first feed- then brought out sleeping and later tested to find the blood sugar too low- have had many many friends have this happen as well as know the nursery tecs and nurses who say the same thing-- now if it is a very small hospital and not very busy probably not as big of a deal they may be efficent-


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Babies and Mamas who are not bathed immediately after birth tend to have fewer latching issues and breastfeeding tends to go much smoother. It has to do with pheromones.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I wouldn't let anyone bathe my baby for 2 reasons: 1)they'd have a hard time getting her off me; 2)what is the point? New babies aren't dirty. What's a little blood and vernix? Just wipe the face off and leave it at that.

DD1 was bathed on day 2, the nursery nurse came into the room to show DH and I how to do it. It was quite helpful, she just used water and was very gentle, gave DD1 right back to me to dress and cuddle.

DD2 wasn't bathed in hospital at all, even though we stayed overnight. Nobody even suggested it. She had blood on her head and my mom was freakin' out, wanted me to take a washcloth to it but I stood my ground and didn't bathe her for a week. She smelled lovely.

FWIW, neither of mine had any vernix.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had 6 hbs and 1 hospital birth. All my hbs babies didn't have a bath for at least a week. Sometime 3







. I love the smell and don't want to wash it away. Only 1 of my babies had vernix all the others were dry as sand (cause all of them were post dates), I am sure a bath would not have been a great idea.

My hospital birth I asked that dh bath the baby. He started to and the nurse complained about his procedure and so she took over. I was busy hemorrhaging so I have no idea what happened but dh said she was very rough. We had trouble bfing, the only baby I ever had trouble getting latched on.

I have had 3 water births and I didn't notice them being any cleaner than the land birth ones. I do remember some blood under nails of a couple of them that I just cleaned up with a wash cloth.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Funny, neither of mine were bathed for hours after birth. After the first BF etc.

The baths I give are very gentle. We can't handle babies w/o gloves until they're bathed. Many of our patients are + for Hep B. I'd much prefer to handle babes without gloves. Especially the preemies.

There are many ways to bathe babies that do NOT drop their temps. Any nursery nurse worth their salt knows this.

Meconium is a great breeding ground for e. coli and is full of digestive enzymes. I do not suggest leaving that on baby's skin.

Both mine were born around 40 weeks one 3 days before one 3 after. nOt a bit of vernix on 'em. No rashes either. Never heard the rash prevention theory of vernix.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I refused a bath for DD ("it's just water") because she would have had to be under the warmers for a total of 2 hours. And this was when she was only 1-2 hours old!







Not a difficult decision!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

My DD was born at 39w0d with no vernix so we didn't have anything to rub in. Hospitals do vary a lot... Mine encouraged breastfeeding and bonding for 2 hours before we were moved to the postpartum floor. At the time, I hadn't thought about opting out of procedures and they did the bath when I was being moved. One nurse took me, and one went with DH and my DD. He was with her the whole time and I remember DH telling me they put her under the heat lamp, but it wasn't long because she was back with me before I knew it. I'm giving birth at home this time, so I won't have to worry! If we were at the hospital I'd probably opt out this time for all the reasons mentioned. There's no need to expose her to any unnecessary germs, cold, etc. or be away from me when it's not really necessary.


----------



## babybun (Mar 22, 2006)

My third baby was born two weeks early in a hospital birth, and had a lot of vernix and other "goo"







- much more than my other two.

DH asked when they were going to clean it all off, and the nurse said, "Oh, we never clean of the vernix - the baby needs it!" She told us it will be absorbed and diminish by itself, and only when it is gone should we give our daughter a "proper" bath.

So some hospitals are sensitive to this...lucky I was in one of them!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Neither of my babies had any visible vernix at birth. The first I think was bathed in the nursery (OB birth, I didn't know I had any choices). He ended up with horribly dry skin that I finally figured out to moisturize with lanolin after trying all kinds of baby lotion for a week or so. The second didn't get bathed in the hospital. But he was born with a beautiful head of hair that I wanted to see all fuzzy, so I washed just his hair the day after he was born to get all the crusties and goobers out. Then I rubbed his whole body down with lanolin a couple times to prevent dryness.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

How does meconium have e coli? I thought babies guts weren't colonized with anything until after birth.

DD and I were covered with mec, but she just got a gentle wipe-down from daddy and the mw apprentice. I don't consider that a bath. She still had lots of vernix left underneath that.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
How does meconium have e coli? I thought babies guts weren't colonized with anything until after birth.

DD and I were covered with mec, but she just got a gentle wipe-down from daddy and the mw apprentice. I don't consider that a bath. She still had lots of vernix left underneath that.

I think she said it was a great "breeding ground" for E. coli rather than that it contains E. coli. It does not, you're right, unless there is an infection of some kind. Poo is kind of E. coli's natural habitat though, so I don't necessarily disgree that it's a breeding ground for bacteria. That said, all human tissue/fluids etc are breeding grounds for bacteria and this isn't a bad thing. Hell, hospital disinfectants are breeding grounds for some bacteria.

All I know is this: My first was a post dates pit induction. He was born after 7 hours of labour and latched on without a hitch less than 20 minutes after he was born. Everything that needed doing to him happened on my chest. We were not separated until he was weighed something like 2-3 hours after he was born. The next separation happened when I showered and he was bathed. After that scream fest, I tried to nurse him and he had trouble latching. This is where the trouble started for us. I got engorged, he wouldn't latch, he got jaundiced and sleepy etc.

My 2nd was born at 42weeks. Again he was born and went straight to the breast. He pretty much camped out there for the first 2 weeks, but I digress







. He was not bathed until he was 7ish hours old. I didn't shower at all until the next day as I came home that night. I showered the next morning. This baby had no latching issues and while he did have a little touch of jaundice, it was nowhere near as bad as his brothers. He was not in the least bit sleepy.

This of course is all anecdotal and the jaundice with the first could have been due in part to the pit, but the research and data backs up my anecdotal evidence







.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

The best media for growing e.coli contains bile salts (chocolate agar). Which are an element of meconium. Better than blood. So not all bugs grow as well in all bodily fluids.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

I'm really glad this was brought up. I've never thought about the bath before. I'm definately going to discuss this with dh.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
The best media for growing e.coli contains bile salts (chocolate agar). Which are an element of meconium. Better than blood. So not all bugs grow as well in all bodily fluids.


Are you sure that chocolate agar contains bile salts? MacConkey and Bile Esculin agar do. We only ever use chocolate for Nisseria, M. cats and H. flus. E. coli grows best on sheep's blood agar for us. I thought only selective medias contained bile salts. Chocolate is most definitely not selective.

AFAIK, chocolate is used for fastidious organisms and most E. coli is non-fastidious.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

According to one of our attendings. I just draw the cultures


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
According to one of our attendings. I just draw the cultures










I checked my recipe. Our chocolate has buffer salts, but no bile acids/salts. Perhaps your attending's chocolate is different. Chocolate is the prettiest, but PEA smells the best







.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so I know nothing about the agar stuff what i will comment on in support of washing is in the dilute hibiclens studies they did not only rinse mom off every 6 hrs in labor but the baby is rinsed after birth with the same dilute solution and it not only reduces GBS but ecoli colonization as well- and presence of mec is another issue entirely- if the baby has been in mec water not just passed it as he/she was coming out then the bacteriostatic effects of amniotic fluid are diminished and the chances of infection are greatly increased - yes mec is similar to some type of culture medium it consists of skin oils, old dead skin and hairs as well as bile salts and digestive enzymes-- just the stuff bacteria like to live on... so there might be a reason you would want to give the baby a bath but I would want it done in my room by myself or a family member--


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:

so there might be a reason you would want to give the baby a bath but I would want it done in my room by myself or a family member--
I am one of the passionate proponents of skipping the bath after birth, but I should be clear, that is based on the premise that hospital bathing would involve separation. In the two hospitals I've used for birth, having the baby bathed by parents in the L&D or postpartum room was not an option. Period. They would only give baby a bath in the official nursery tub, no mom allowed, and when I allowed that at my first birth the result was a 3-hour separation for ds to lie on the stupid baby warmer to regulate his temperature. To this day I still regret that he spent 3 of his first 5 hours on the planet in that way.

Obviously if the hopsital will allow the bath to be given by or with mama, and allow for him to warm up afterwards skin-to-skin, then by all means this is a sensible action if there are some potential bacteria to clean off!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

The hospital I birthed at is developing a policy where if mom and baby are both doing well, both are wrapped up together in warmed blankets and essentially left alone for as long as possible. Mothers are encouraged not to bathe in the delivery room and babies aren't bathed until they are holding their temps well. Sometimes a little sponge bath is offered in mom's arms if warranted. Help is offered in initiating breastfeeding if it is necessary. They are already noticing a difference in latching issues. Babies are less fussy and sleepy as well. It's such a little thing, but it's making a big difference. Ideally, no heavy washing/showering is done for at least 12 hours following the birth. Of course, this isn't always possible.

Dr. Nils Bergman says that the mother's skin is the baby's natural environment. I think that is so profound and if you think about it, it's true. THey have existed inside of us for 9 months. Our scent and our bodies are the only world they have ever known. Being taken away from that has got to be traumatic for them. He says that babies need time to recover skin to skin with mom, or another warm body if mom is not available, after any kind of separation or trauma. Reaching screaming mode is really taxing on their whole physiology and giving them skin to skin contact helps them to recover. It's really quite fascinating and makes intuitive sense.

More here: http://home.mweb.co.za/to/torngren/eng-berg.html

This is all kind of hard for me to read because I knew none of this when my first was born. Luckily the hospital staff were awesome, but I still feel guilty for allowing him to be taken from me and bathed while he screamed.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meganmarie* 
I am one of the passionate proponents of skipping the bath after birth, but I should be clear, that is based on the premise that hospital bathing would involve separation. In the two hospitals I've used for birth, having the baby bathed by parents in the L&D or postpartum room was not an option. Period. They would only give baby a bath in the official nursery tub, no mom allowed, and when I allowed that at my first birth the result was a 3-hour separation for ds to lie on the stupid baby warmer to regulate his temperature. To this day I still regret that he spent 3 of his first 5 hours on the planet in that way.

Obviously if the hopsital will allow the bath to be given by or with mama, and allow for him to warm up afterwards skin-to-skin, then by all means this is a sensible action if there are some potential bacteria to clean off!

This is me. I resented being in the hospital at all and I was gosh-darned (insert stronger language of your choice) if I was going to have my baby's first bath stolen from me.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
I worked L&D as an RN and I would always return the baby asap to the mom. I once got written up because I was being "careless to the health of the baby" because I suggested the mom breast feed right away after I gave her the baby so she could warm him up. Yep, got written up, did not get my raise, and it was in my permanent record.









That is astonishing. I hope this was a long time ago. If it's recent, they need to be seriously enlightened about mother-baby friendly procedures.







:


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robinna* 
That is astonishing. I hope this was a long time ago. If it's recent, they need to be seriously enlightened about mother-baby friendly procedures.







:

It happened about a year ago. I now work for my Ob/Gyn as his RN. This was the same hospital that told me I had to figure out a different pumping schedule because I was leaving too often (every three hours) to pump. This is labor and delivery for god's sake! Yeah, that hospital is backasswards for sure.


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm also a labor nurse and it's our hospital policy not give baths until at least 2 hours after the birth for the reasons mentioned above--mostly temperature instability. We also give parents the option of warming up their baby using skin to skin--usually covering both with warm blankets to assist with that. I've seen really "messy" babies and really "clean" babies, but in general after the initial wipe off, the only way I can tell if a baby has been bathed is by checking the chart or by checking his or her hair.

I also ask every parent if they'd like me to bathe their baby or if they'd like to do it themselves--and I'd say about 20% take me up on it to do it themselves. We also do it in the LDRP room, so there is no separation.







And I never mind if they say they'd like to postpone it or decline to have it done at all. Less work for me!

I'm planning on home births when I'm pregnant, but in general, I think it would depend on how covered the baby is blood, mec, etc. Mostly I think I'd just leave the baby alone--at the very least until we'd breastfed and cuddled for quite sometime.

Oh, and a note on the scrub brush mentioned in an above post--I was skeptical, but I've found that almost all the babies LOVE it. It's a very soft bristled brush with a sponge on one side--great at getting the gunk out of the hair (if you want it out).


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

My sis is very particular about cleanliness, and although I've given her the info about not bathing the baby, I think she will want to shower herself shortly after birth. Is it crucial that she not bathe for X number of hours after birth for bonding and breastfeeding purposes, or is it not really critical? Maybe I could tell her to bathe from the waste down. but not wash her chest/breasts or hair?


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

There're a lot of cultural differences with regards to bathing as well. Some moms aren't supposed to bathe for a while after birth (I think that's true with some Asian cultures which make up a huge %age of our patient pop)

I bathed as soon as I could. But that's me. I hate being sweaty, bloody etc, for any length of time. Had zippo probs with bonding/bfing. (babies were bathed too after a couple of hours, to stay on topic)

ETA the scrub brushes are great! I took them home to use. They're like head massagers.


----------



## misswerewolf (May 7, 2008)

vernix is good for the baby.

I had a water birth, and my baby was covered in vernix when she came out. I wiped off the water, wrapped her in a towel, and attached her to my chest. The vernix disappeared on its own. The babe got her first "real" bath (i.e., plain ol' warm water) 11 days later.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

great thread


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
My sis is very particular about cleanliness, and although I've given her the info about not bathing the baby, I think she will want to shower herself shortly after birth. Is it crucial that she not bathe for X number of hours after birth for bonding and breastfeeding purposes, or is it not really critical? Maybe I could tell her to bathe from the waste down. but not wash her chest/breasts or hair?

I dont' believe that our personal smell goes away from bathing, especially if we just get in the water and sluice off the sweat etc. After my homebirth I was in the tub with ds after a couple of hours, it was lovely. No issues whatsoever. Of course, that's anecdotal, not statistical. And I think there's a difference between rinsing off and/or using gentle soap and "disinfectiing" yourself as a hospital shower soap might do. I certainly wouldn't purell myself, but I don't think I'd *ever* do THAT, and I don't believe my conventional soap to be an issue for my baby. I was leaking colostrum/milk constantly anyway, a bath didn't change that.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I think our hospital requires the mom to shower sometime before discharge (they were really pushy about it with me). Maybe that's one of their check-offs to make sure the mom doesn't have PPD?

I hadn't ever thought of this. Will work towards the goal of not bathing babe or me after the next babe is born - it makes sense (especially since I've never wanted to get that worked up about showering after labor anyway - I usually shower before we go in).


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

That's odd. I can't imagine why they'd require that a new mom shower before discharge.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 
I think our hospital requires the mom to shower sometime before discharge (they were really pushy about it with me).

Huh. I think my reaction would be something to the tune of, "who are you, my mother?"

that is seriously taking hospital routine bossiness WAAAAAAY too far. If I want to go home and wash in my own tub, that is NONE of their business.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robinna* 
Huh. I think my reaction would be something to the tune of, "who are you, my mother?"

that is seriously taking hospital routine bossiness WAAAAAAY too far. If I want to go home and wash in my own tub, that is NONE of their business.

Yeah, that's a little too high school gym class for me...they required us to take showers, and I never did. I just took the lower marks instead.


----------



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

Another reason (maybe already mentioned)...a friend recently had her baby at the hospital and my friend and her DH insisted that the baby stay w/ them at all times, etc. The hospital was fine with that but when they consented to her bath, staff decided to go ahead and give her the Hep-B vax (which my friend was not planning to consent to). Staff brought them the vax info sheet AFTER she had received the shot....and she was a 35 weeker - nice


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Home or hospital, I bathe my own babies.







It just feels sooo much better to be the first to do it, and with DD#1 we bathed her at about 9 days, I think.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

1. I don't want to interfere with the good bacteria that's supposed to be there.
2. I don't want to interfere with the scent of the bodily fluids and vernix that chemically contribute to bonding.
3. I don't want to risk chilling the baby.
4. I don't want soap or disinfectant used on my baby.
5. I don't want to risk someone handling my baby roughly.
6. I don't want anyone else handling my baby _period._


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

So, I've read this whole thread & haven't seen this specific reason mentioned. Amniontic fluid smells/tastes very similar to breast milk. Babies who haven't been washed often lick their hands, then root. The similarity is what helps with encouraging them to latch.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I had planned to bathe my baby myself, but my legs were too shaky from not eating (my own fault!) But they did it right in my room! Right in a little plastic basinette. DH filmed it while I sat up in bed watching.

She was perfectly gentle. She dressed & swaddled him & handed him right back to me.

He was born at 41W 4D gestation & had no vernix remaining on him anyway.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Above and beyond all of this, most new babies hate like poison to be naked and wet. They scream and flail and need lots of soothing to settle down afterwards. I don't see why you'd put a baby who's brand-new to the world through something so unsettling unless there was a compelling reason for it. I could see that some babies need to be washed, if there's risk of infection or some other real reason. But I think routine washing can wait until baby has had a chance to get settled in to the big wide world.

I never really bathed mine much until they were big enough to enjoy splashing-- about four months? I can't remember exactly. Before then, baths were a rarity and always very quick.

That said, both my girls were bathed by hospital staff right after birth, and DS about four hours later. Less than perfect situations happen, sometimes...


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

The hospital baths I watched the nurses give other babies were hateful and rough. They had absolutely NO consideration for the delicate new life they were scrubbing away at. If they hadn't finally agreed to let us bathe my baby, and had tried to do that to her, I would have come UNGLUED!!!

They would have had to have security drag me off of those hateful nurses.


----------

